# AT&T and Shostock ICS



## Gossamer (Oct 20, 2011)

downloaded this rom last week. Did the clears(dalvik/user etc) installed the new rom, installed the gapps again. Currently running CM9 nightly with pretty much everything working well but saw a video of the new SHOstock and had to try it.

Love the new rom but for whatever reason I cannot get data to work. If I'm on WIFI life is all good. If not on WIFI I can make phone calls, receive phone calls, send standard texts(cannot send/receive attachments MMS).

However I cannot receive any data, cannot access exchange, cannot web browse. It's driving me nuts, I cant understand how so much of one thing works but the rest not?

Anyone else try this rom yet and have a similar experience or maybe something I can try to get this to work? I keep thinking it's radio but I'm guessing I wouldn't have anything working if it was a radio issue.

Any advice or pointers would be greatly appreciated.

So far now I've restored my backup to CM9 and everything working again.


----------



## Gossamer (Oct 20, 2011)

never mind, a few more attempts and i finally got everything working. This is a great rom with a good launcher.


----------



## vicktor3 (May 18, 2012)

I am curious as to what you did to solve the data issue. I flashed this rom twice and each time I did, texting did not work. The second try texting and phone did not work. I ran out of time to try it a third time but would love to hear if you had similar problems on the port and how you fixed them.


----------

